# 진엄다식, 생실다식



## moondeer

There are many kinds of 다식. Do you know what 진엄다식 and 생실다식 are? I tried to find them, but no luck yet.


----------



## lkjhg811

moondeer said:


> There are many kinds of 다식. Do you know what 진엄다식 and 생실다식 are? I tried to find them, but no luck yet.


I've never heard of 진엄다식 and 생실다식. Where did you find them?


----------



## moondeer

The first is from a book called 음식법, the second from a book called 술만드는법. Apparently 생실다식 means pine nut dasik. Still searching for 진엄다식.


----------



## lkjhg811

moondeer said:


> The first is from a book called 음식법, the second from a book called 술만드는법. Apparently 생실다식 means pine nut dasik. Still searching for 진엄다식.


It seems to me that "진엄" is a basic ingredient for "진엄다식."
The words "진엄다식" and "생실다식" aren't used in everyday life but the word "다식" is.


----------



## moondeer

But do you have any idea what 진엄 means in English? Maybe I should ask for the hanja (if any) to figure it out.


----------



## lkjhg811

moondeer said:


> But do you have any idea what 진엄 means in English? Maybe I should ask for the hanja (if any) to figure it out.


Most Koreans wouldn't know what it means.


----------



## CharlesLee

moondeer said:


> But do you have any idea what 진엄 means in English? Maybe I should ask for the hanja (if any) to figure it out.



Hello,

Yes, I know exactly 엄 in 진엄.

진엄 is obviously 'solemn'in English, 儼 in Hanja.

As far as I know, sometimes '진엄' can be written in Hanja as in 儼, and if necessary, can be put with Hanja '진'.

There are only 3 possibilities with Hanja 진, or not necessarily with the Hanja 진.

I even know the definition of some Hanjas on the internet that haven't yet been defined.

I don't want to put the meanings on the internet dictionary.

What I know some reaches for the level of Illuminati. I've experienced over 3 dimension such as 4 dimension.

Lee,


----------



## JuneauK

moondeer said:


> There are many kinds of 다식. Do you know what 진엄다식 and 생실다식 are? I tried to find them, but no luck yet.


I am wondering if you could provide the passage (or chinese characters,  if any) that contains the word 진엄다식, but for now, I am curious to know if the book doesn't say 진연(進宴)다식. - 진연(進宴) is a feast held at the palace when there is an honor (or 경사) in the country.
Of course, we can simply guess 진 (담그다) + 엄 (담그다) as marinating or pickling.


----------

